# Adding 8-32 set screws to my Arrows. Need a LONG 5/64" allen wrench!



## PowellSixO (Apr 22, 2014)

I'm adding some 3/4" stainless steel 8-32 set screws into the back of my HIT inserts to add a little more FOC to my arrows (Beman MFX Bone Collector 340 spined arrows cut down to 28"). I getting signs in my paper tuning that my spine is a tad bit too stiff, so I need to add a little weight up front. Lancaster archery does not have a 5/64" tool for these set screws. I've looked all over and can't find one long enough to come in from the back of the arrow to install them. I've thought about building one, but would buy one if I could find one. Any suggestions or help would be much appreciated. Thanks.
Jake


----------



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

It is really easy to make one. If you have a buddy that shoots field steel one of his micro arrows and glue an allen in the end. If that is not an option head to a local hobby shop and pick up some brass tubing to do the same thing. If I still had a broken field arrow I would send you a tool. You can also order Hex stock from Mcmaster Carr.


----------



## Bowstring Store (Sep 25, 2012)

I think lancaster sells a variety of these


----------



## PowellSixO (Apr 22, 2014)

OhWell said:


> It is really easy to make one. If you have a buddy that shoots field steel one of his micro arrows and glue an allen in the end. If that is not an option head to a local hobby shop and pick up some brass tubing to do the same thing. If I still had a broken field arrow I would send you a tool. You can also order Hex stock from Mcmaster Carr.


Thanks. I think I'll just end up making it myself. I think I'm just going to braze a 5/64 hex on the end of a tig rod and make one that looks like the ones Lancaster used to sell.



Bowstring Store said:


> I think lancaster sells a variety of these


Thanks. I spoke with someone from lancaster this morning before I posted, and they could only varify that it would work for gold tip arrows. They couldn't tell me what size the hex was. Lol. I'm pretty sure that it will work on my set screws, but don't want to drop 15 bucks on something that may or may not work. I'll just make one this weekend. 

Thanks guys for the responses.


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

go to a auto parts shop and pick up a long enough brake line. cut the ends off, cut an allen wrench so one pice is straight and the other piece has the bend in it, with a little straight section on either side of the bend. solder both pieces into the brake line. one end for the set screw, the end with the bend, to turn the wrench.


----------



## Blackbear74 (Aug 29, 2011)

Umm... I've added 25 grain screw in set screws to my arrows as well. But I just screw it in from the point side. It takes a little tweaking until you get it in the perfect spot, but once you do, it almost acts like a locking nut so my points/broadheads don't come loose. You don't need the extra long wrench.


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

With a little patience, it's easy to put them in from the front. 

Best of luck.


----------



## PowellSixO (Apr 22, 2014)

Ok guys. I hate to leave a thread out to die, so quick update. I ended up buying a 36" long brass rod. I drilled a hole in the tip of one end. I bought a single 5/64" allen wrench and cut it to about 1" long. I epoxied it in the end of the brass rod. I went to screw the stainless steel set screw into the end of the damn insert, and it wouldn't go. The dang beman HIT inserts are not threaded all the way through. So back to the store to get an 8-32 tap. I drilled the insert through this time, and tapped it. Then I was able to screw the set screw into the insert. I put a dab of red thread locker on each one to ensure them being permanent. Oh and by the way 3/4" stainless steel set screws weigh exactly 24 grains fyi. My arrows act much better now. The extra FOC and arrow weight made a significant difference in arrow penitration in my block target. I'm a happy camper now.
Jake

Edit: Total arrow weight ended up being 445 grains, with a speed loss of 7 fps.


----------

